# Native Stick Eggs Wanted



## CoolMantid (Nov 29, 2011)

Just as the title says  :turned:


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jan 23, 2012)

Is keeping NATIVES legal? or Is it as illegal as keeping exotics?


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 23, 2012)

Native=Legal

Exotic=illegal

I want native. Do you have any?


----------



## frogparty (Jan 23, 2012)

I will later this year. Apparently my apartment complex gets loaded with them in the late spring/summer


----------



## jcal (Jan 23, 2012)

You can find lots of them near San deigo. I believe those are Indian and still not native though.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 23, 2012)

Why do you find them? Where they accidently released?


----------



## jcal (Jan 23, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Why do you find them? Where they accidently released?


Yes

http://www.biology.ualberta.ca/locke.hp/walk_sticks.htm

Many other news reports if you google San diego Indian walking sticks.

Natives can be found so I shouldnt have dismissed frogs post so quickly. But these seem more "common".


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow. If any of you find some in San Diego. Please share them with me!

i need some! PM me!


----------



## frogparty (Jan 24, 2012)

If what I find are non native I won't be shipping them, sorry.


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 24, 2012)

Wait. So people will ship exotic mantids all over the country (sometimes internationally) but not non-native phasmids?


----------



## frogparty (Jan 24, 2012)

Non native Phasmida are proven to be extremely invasive and a threat to agriculture. Mantis are not the same, and according to several people I've spoken to at the San Diego zoo are really classified like tarantulas since they cannot be considered an agricultural pest.

So yeah, I won't ship anything proven to be a potential economic threat


----------



## meaganelise9 (Jan 24, 2012)

Ohh I see.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jan 24, 2012)

Oh. I get it. The ones were accidently released by a 14 year old boy in San Diego. They are indian stick insects. There is only one native phasmid to CA. Its eats pine and is extremely rare to find. So those arent the ones you were finding.


----------



## frogparty (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah but you can come and get all the invasive ones you want


----------



## happy1892 (Jan 27, 2012)

Indian Walking Sticks cannot live in a cold climate right?


----------



## frogparty (Jan 27, 2012)

That's my understanding.


----------

